# classical music found by templar hidden by freemasons to annoy us (humorist post)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im dan browning but, what if templar on there way to bethlehem found out scroll of music or remain of scroll containing remain of music from the great library of alexandria , that we all know was torch, music that was saved by either templar , freemasons, or archeologist?

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

you mean some sort of ancient greek music?


----------

